# TTOC TRACKDAY - MALLORY PARK - 25.11.06 - LIST UPDATED 21.04



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Venue: Mallory Park Circuit, Kirkby Mallory, Leicestershire, LE9 7QE
Date: 25th November 2006

The TTOC are organising another trackday at Mallory Park.

We are allowing 45 cars max, with 30 cars on track at anyone time.

Get your booking in quick so we can make this as sucessful as they last three at Castle Combe.

Member Booking

Non Member Booking

Any questions please email [email protected].

Look forward to seeing you there!!

*Interested*

Multiprocess
nutts
Clived
WAZ-TT
SteveT
Chip_iTT
L7
jampott
Normstrm
garrygg

*Confirmed Paid*

B3ves
Stu-Oxfordshire
genocidalduck
Obiwan


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> The TTOC are organising another trackday at Mallory Park.
> 
> We are allowing 45 cars max, with 30 cars on track at anyone time.


Good central location  
and Gerrards is great fun 8) 8) 
but anybody suffering brake fade should beware Shaws hairpin 

If you only had 35 cars max, with 12 cars on track at any one time at Combe with its 1.964 mile lap; 
do you not think that 45 cars at Mallory with its 1.35 mile lap with 30 cars on track at any one time could get just a little congested :?: :? :? :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

HighTT said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > The TTOC are organising another trackday at Mallory Park.
> ...


No, because we only had 5 -6 cars on at Combe at anyone time, although we could of had 12 max according to the rules, because everyone was having a good natter and socailising in between and I would suspect the same for Mallory Park, as it is an open pit all day, we had no queues and no congestions whatsoever! :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


So there would have been room for me then :roll: :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

We had the required number of cars and everyone is advised to book their space in advance if they want to do the event.

Your email came to me when we were fully subscribed and if I had some drop out on the day as I told you, I would have given you a call to say "come on down"!! :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Bloody long time to wait though


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Bloody long time to wait though


Until we get a large enough pool of owners that want to drive on track, we can't have too many trackdays. Admittedly, it's a little chicken and the egg, but when we have that large enough pool of owners, we will consider doing more trackdays... at the moment though we're stuck at two, especially because adding a mid year trackday in would increase the costs by probably 50%. :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope the tracks nice and wide because I intend having the force behind me on this one, countdown has begun


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hope the tracks nice and wide because I intend having the force behind me on this one, countdown has begun


Dont worry Obi its alot wider than devils canyon back home


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hope the tracks nice and wide because I intend having the force behind me on this one, countdown has begun
> ...


Great news, don't want to hold you regulars up so at least you can sneak by me


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Where are you all?!?!?! 

Very little interest, is it too far in advance?!?!?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Multiprocess said:


> Where are you all?!?!?!
> 
> Very little interest, is it too far in advance?!?!?


Polishing


----------



## SteveT (Jan 1, 2006)

I'll be there although I would have preferred somewhere further south! Castle Combe was excellent - will be difficult to match the space, weather, food etc...
I would also be prepared to pay 50% extra for a mid year slot....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

SteveT said:


> I'll be there although I would have preferred somewhere further south! Castle Combe was excellent - will be difficult to match the space, weather, food etc...
> I would also be prepared to pay 50% extra for a mid year slot....


Hi Steve

Whilst you might be prepared to spend 50% extra... we can't actually persuade enough to come along normally... so we need to walk before we can run. We'd love to do a summer trackday and will!! but once we have enough interested owners 

We also need to attract more owners, so moving it up north a little might tempt some more to go further south next time 

Personally speaking... part of the track day attraction for me is to drive other track and not just the same one  although I do happen to like Combe


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Booked and Payed


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I will book nearer the time (if space left), depends on how the summer works out


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Booked and Payed


Good boy!!

Now ducky has taken the lead, where is everyone else.

We need to know who is at least interested before we pay the deposit.


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm in!!!

What deposit amount do you require?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

WAZ-TT said:


> I'm in!!!
> 
> What deposit amount do you require?


Full payment I'm afraid WAZ! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Booked and cheque in the post


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I'm in. All booked up.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Fun track in the wet  








Paid


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

No more interest since the sideways in the wet shot then :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

L7 said:


> No more interest since the sideways in the wet shot then :lol:


I was thinking that..


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

The track might be a tad tight for your RS4 Ducky


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

L7 said:


> No more interest since the sideways in the wet shot then :lol:


Don't be put off. The circuit just has a hairpin at one end and it's so 'nice' that I was having fun getting the tail out.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

omen666 said:


> The track might be a tad tight for your RS4 Ducky


I may still have the TT.....I'm actually hoping that Audi announce another run on the RS4 so i will be looking at early next year to pick one up. That will be perfect timing for me. If a cancellation comes along earlier then ok not perfect timing but ill just have to manage


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

b3ves said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> > No more interest since the sideways in the wet shot then :lol:
> ...


I'm not put off  problem I have is committing to something that far ahead, I would have to drive the spider there so if that weekends forecast is p1$$ing it down then with no roof what so ever I'd arrive in a bath tub on wheels [smiley=toilet.gif]

Don't suppose you know of any club's that do summer trackdays :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

L7 said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > L7 said:
> ...


We would organise a trackday in the Summer but we find it difficult to get a full trackday when the price is a bargain as it is in November let alone in the Summer months when the track hire is doubled.

If members are willing to pay upto Â£200 for a summer trackday then we will organise one!! :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Count me in


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

With the new car coming in November(Hopefully) im not sure i will be able to do it. Depends on when i get it....If its at the beginning of November then wont be a problem but if it's closer to the trackday. Then im not so sure if im still running it in :roll: . Would take the QS on a last mission. But i dont want to risk braking it just before getting rid off it. Either way i will come. Just may not go on the track. Or i could just drive round the track slow all day  However saying that my dealer may have a July slot now. Am tempted to take it as im getting frustrated. But told them only if they can give me a decent deal on the QS. Like writing off any owning finance  I can live in hope


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

So no one else interested then?!

We have to decide pretty soon whether this is going ahead or not, so I would appreciate all those that are interested please post up, so we can gauge the response.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there.

Might even be in the TT - yes, that *should* be enough time to get in finished!!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes I'm interested but not currently able to say for definate


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> With the new car coming in November(Hopefully) im not sure i will be able to do it. Depends on when i get it....If its at the beginning of November then wont be a problem but if it's closer to the trackday. Then im not so sure if im still running it in :roll: . Would take the QS on a last mission. But i dont want to risk braking it just before getting rid off it. Either way i will come. Just may not go on the track. Or i could just drive round the track slow all day  However saying that my dealer may have a July slot now. Am tempted to take it as im getting frustrated. But told them only if they can give me a decent deal on the QS. Like writing off any owning finance  I can live in hope


Might be your last chance to keep up with Jog :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm also interested, but can't say for definate...

Would rather see what the summer brings in terms of new cars etc


----------



## garrygg (Dec 14, 2005)

As newbie Castle Combe in December was my first in the TT. Absolutely great. Count me in for Mallory in November.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I will be up for it but not will to put money on it this far in advance, after all I could be dead before then :lol:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm certainly up for this too... but its a little early yet to commit the funds. Are we going to have another CC day this year as well??


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

This will be instead of CC this year Irving.

The TTOC Events calendar is arranged to try and get a good balance of events for members. We try and have two trackdays per year, unless demand is very high, so we had CC in Feb and Mallory Park in Dec, let's see what next year brings, also the costs of hiring a circuit in the summer / autumn months is very expensive indeed unless members are willing to pay.


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

I am interested but like L7 not willing to commit to funds so far in advance.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I have posted up a list of those interested and those confirmed and booked.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I had a cracking day at Mallory on Saturday (at a TSR track day).

Great little circuit - very different from Combe, so a really nice change to my "normal" track day - nice variation in altitude around the circuit, and a nice combo of a long (and hard to master!) right hander, a nifty uphill hairpin (get for getting the back end out if you're feeling like a hooligan  ) and some, erm, straight bits. Plenty of run off (not that you should need it of course too) so a bit more "friendly" in that regard than Combe too. Looking forward to the TTOC day now


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

A little Mallory action


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

So was that on a cool down lap Clive :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Not exactly ;-)

I'd call it more a "exercising my silly power to weight advantage lap"


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Not exactly ;-)
> 
> I'd call it more a "exercising my silly power to weight advantage lap"


Looks very 8) :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Looks great Clive............. is it time yet?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If it were "time yet" Barry, I would not have been in the RS4


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

clived said:


> If it were "time yet" Barry, I would not have been in the RS4


Hope you wave to me as you fly past


----------



## mart (May 2, 2004)

can you count me in as i would be very interested!! can you p.m. me some details of price e.t.c sounds great


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for the interest Mart, most of the info is on the first page, if you want to know any specific, PM or email me.


----------



## swinny (Jun 3, 2006)

hi sorry had to reply here as cant get any email links to work ,, god knows.
any way i would love to be there if a place is spare.
would it be possible to email with price ect, thanks.
ps just joind today as been reading as a guest for quite a while now, great site, if u cant find out what u want to no on here then it aint worth knowing. seem like a good bunch to get to know.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

The first page of the thread details the pricing etc.

have a look and if you require and further information, let me know.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm interested.

Decided I ought to put the remap, dv, blueflame, koni coilovers, and soon to be added brembo gt kit to good use.

It's already been mentioned before about me bringing the East Mids lot to the track and having it as our normal monthly meet. So even if they are not on the track it will make numbers up as an event in general.

I've not done a track day before so will need some advice, and also I imagine a helmet will be needed which I've not got. Can you hire them?

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

nutts said:


> SteveT said:
> 
> 
> > I would also be prepared to pay 50% extra for a mid year slot....
> ...


This was one of the first posts I viewed when I found The Forum. And I am really keen to do some well organised trackdays in the TT.

So why haven't I signed up?

Purely the time of year it will be run at!

Although I've not done a trackday on 4-wheels yet, I'm certainly no stranger to whizzing around tracks on 2-wheels. Believe me, unless your real interest is learning car control skills at low speed on damp wet tracks with an attendantly higher risk of straying off the black stuff, winter tracks are no fun at all. Damn scarry in fact. And, as such, they are not much fun at all. And fun is what this is all supposed to be about!!! Unless of course by some highly unlikely fluke of British weather that it's dry on the day ...

Has it not occured to you that it's not the cost that is detering interest but the time of year!!

I would willingly pay 50%, or even more, for a TTOC trackday in the summer when there is much greater probabilty of a dry track .

So, can I just turn up on the day if it turns out to be a dry day?

No problems with the choice of track: highly recommended for anyone who has not done a track day before. And it's my local track 

I guess that damn aweful Edwinas' chicane that has ruined the Esses will be in play? Cars won't be expected to flick through The Bus Stop, but what about the new chicane halfway around Gerrards?

Dave


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I understand on a bike that wet days are a real spoiler but not in a 4wd car!

I've done loads of track days and the 'ring in the rain. The rewards are often greater as it's actually easier to drive on the edge. If/when things go wrong they happen slower and due to the slower speeds the results are move forgiving.

Besides that the TTOC always has good weather for it's days.

To be honest I don't think most people will pay 50% more for a summer day when even then the weather's not guaranteed.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> To be honest I don't think most people will pay 50% more for a summer day when even then the weather's not guaranteed.


Cant say I agree with you.

Best way to find out is for the thread owner to add a poll!

Dave


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

TThriller said:


> Cant say I agree with you.
> 
> Best way to find out is for the thread owner to add a poll!
> 
> Dave


Actually, it's not  It's amazing how many people say "yeah, great, I'd do xyz for sure if abc condition was met" but when it comes to them then putting their money where their mouth was.... doesn't always happen! (Not suggesting that's what you'd do of course - your position is clear, but it has been my experience of some people in the past).

Of course, it isn't the TTOC's sole perogative to organise track days, and we have to worry about not mis-using our members money, so need to break even. That doesn't stop someone else promoting and funding a ******** members-only track day during the summer at their own risk - personally I'd love to see that as it would prove the principle and allow us to consider it not so risky for the future. And I'd like to come


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

clived said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Cant say I agree with you.
> ...


What about linking up with one our VAG cousins trackdays?

Dave


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Lee,

Can you put me down as a "very interested but cant confirm until nearer the time".

Cheers Mate


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Stick me down as very interested. Just need a brake upgrade first!

What are the costs for the day Lee?

P.S Mark, loving the avatar, you've lost some weight and gained some nice thighs too!

As Joey would say... How you doing?! :lol:

:?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> What are the costs for the day Lee?


See the very first post of the thread Mikey


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Didn't see the links for some reason! Cheers Clive...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

MikeyB said:


> Stick me down as very interested. Just need a brake upgrade first!
> 
> What are the costs for the day Lee?
> 
> ...


Hi mate, glad to see your still around. Sorry for the delay - been on Holiday- had to get my arse cheeks tanned  . If i get to make it and you get chance, can i bag a passenger ride in the skooby for a couple of laps please.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Lee, I want to pay via cheque as my wallet has gone missing, who do I make it payable to, and how much?

Cheers, MikeyB


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Mikey

You need to make it out to the TT Owners Club and the amount depends on whether you are a member or not.

See the first page of the post for all the details.

Also I am not the event secrertary anymore, please contact Steve Law TTlaw on here or email [email protected].

Cheers Lee


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

Just booked and paid for.

No big brake upgrade - so don't get in front of me anyone - just keep behind at a nice distance..


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

It is with regret that I have to announce the cancellation of this event.

We have less than 10 people confirmed and we need nearer 35 to make this event pay for itself. The club simply cannot stand this kind of loss.

I will arrange for E Mails and refunds to be sent to all those paying a deposit or the full amount.

I personally am disappointed by this as I was intending to go.

Please see the thread started for the Isle Of Man trip for next spring. The cost for 2 people + car will be around Â£330 including 2 nights in a 4* hotel, ferry crossing and around Â£60 extra for a trackday with Dukes at Jurby.

This event already has 10+ people interested and this is the minimum number required.

I would be very happy to see you at this event.

Steve


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

A great pity, but inevitable given the late time of the year for a trackday.

Hopefully one can be arranged next year at better time of the year. Or a tag along to a trackday with one of our VAG cousin clubs.

TThriller


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

Isn't there any chance of doing a big advertising push over the next few days?

The event has been known about for a long time - but maybe its just crept up on many people and they need a short sharp jolt to overcome initial inertia...

Posting up on the main forum - emailing the known database - that kind of thing...?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

3.2TTC said:


> Isn't there any chance of doing a big advertising push over the next few days?
> 
> The event has been known about for a long time - but maybe its just crept up on many people and they need a short sharp jolt to overcome initial inertia...
> 
> Posting up on the main forum - emailing the known database - that kind of thing...?


It's been in the last 2 or 3 magazines... on here + the last 2 or 3 email updates to everyone in our db.

With 25 people still required, I really can't believe it will happen. We have thought about this and put off cancelling for about a month now...


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

This is a shame, because the last one we did at Castle Combe was excellent!!

Can't believe we can't get the numbers... :?


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Has anyone seen my TT(Non)OC Track Day post further down the TT Events page ?

Mr L


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

TT Law said:


> All,
> 
> It is with regret that I have to announce the cancellation of this event.
> 
> ...


Bummer 

When will I get the refund?

Regards
Rob


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Ive said it before and ill say it again. Why can't we get in touch with the Boxster or 350Z owners club and see about a cross OC trackday. I'm sure these owners clubs have the same problem getting the numbers as we do. It's no more a gamble letting these clubs in than who we let attend ours. If you think about similier performance and more importantly priced cars. So it wont be as though we would be sharing the track with Â£200 rust buckets whose drivers couldnt care if they crashed them.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TThriller said:


> A great pity, but inevitable given the late time of the year for a trackday.
> 
> Hopefully one can be arranged next year at better time of the year. Or a tag along to a trackday with one of our VAG cousin clubs.
> 
> TThriller


Whats the time off year got to do with it. Infact with the colder temps the cars will run better. Don't worry about rain either. These days we have more chance of it raining in the summer than winter. Both the last trackdays were in the winter and you couldnt ask for better track conditions..It was cold and dry.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Ive said it before and ill say it again. Why can't we get in touch with the Boxster or 350Z owners club and see about a cross OC trackday. I'm sure these owners clubs have the same problem getting the numbers as we do. It's no more a gamble letting these clubs in than who we let attend ours. I.


Earlier this month I helped organize a Track Day for the Alfa Romeo
Owners' Club. 
It was if anything too successful; we had 90 cars and a reserve list.

How did we do it ????
We started with a poll and then a survey on the forum -
Where do you want to go.
What time of the year do you want to do it.
What day of the week.
How much do you want to spend.
What format to the day.

etc etc etc.

I'm not going to go into the details but the preferred time of 
the year was early October; interest dropped off sharply after
that to virtually zero interest for a Track Day in November and December.
Now whether that is rational or not didn't matter but that late time of year
is when people did not want to commit themselves far in advance for
a Track Day.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> When will I get the refund?


Hi Rob - have you not already had an email?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > When will I get the refund?
> ...


No


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > b3ves said:
> ...


Rob, a refund has already been sent to you (snail mail - let me know if it doesn't arrive today / tomorrow) - but you should have got an email to the address you have registered in the TTOC Shop...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


Thanks Clive. No email received at the address I registered in the Shop. Will check for snail mail and confirm. 
**Cheque arrived in post today - thanks**

Cheers
Rob


----------

